# Lift-serviced mountain biking



## Greg (Mar 17, 2006)

What ski areas still ofer lift-serviced mountain biking? I knew it used to be big at Snow, Killington, Attitash and Sunday River. Do they all still do it?


----------



## JimG. (Mar 17, 2006)

Hunter, usually starting around July 1 and ending around end September or Columbus Day in October.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like *Ski Sundown* in CT is *seriously considering it* for next summer.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Looks like *Ski Sundown* in CT is *seriously considering it* for next summer.


For next summer or _this _summer? That would be cool. I'd try it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> For next summer or _this _summer? That would be cool. I'd try it.


For next summer it sounds.  They wouldn't have the time to get everything setup to have anything decent for this summer.  It sounds like they try to do some races or something at the end of this summer though...


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> For next summer it sounds.  They wouldn't have the time to get everything setup to have anything decent for this summer.  It sounds like they try to do some races or something at the end of this summer though...


Is there a lot of riding that happens around/on the mountain now?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Is there a lot of riding that happens around/on the mountain now?


I have no idea.  I'm not really into the MTB scene yet, I just saw that one their forum and thought it was cool.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 17, 2006)

Killington
Bolton Valley
Mount Snow
Bromont (or at least they used to)
Plattekill
Jimney Peak
Highlands (will be opening to public in June)

that's all that I can think about thats somewhat local..

dave


----------



## Vortex (Mar 17, 2006)

Can't remember..  I think its called snow's mountain right across from waterville. My family uses the lift to get up and Ride down and use the mountain trails.  I hike and.run to keep up.


----------



## Marc (Mar 17, 2006)

Killington and Snow for sure.  I've been once a year to Killington the past 6 summers.  K actually has hooks on the K1 gondola they hang your bike from.  It's the obvious lift to choose, but it is easy to ride down below the level of the lift over on Bear and Skye and have to slog it back up.

But what the hell!  That's what biking is all about right?  Going under your own power.



People don't realize how tired just DH'ing will make you.  There are also a couple unavoidable uphills to access the trails on Snowdon and Ramshead.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 17, 2006)

Doesn't Attitash do it too? The only lift-serviced biking I've done is at Kmart though.


----------



## PowderDeprived (Mar 17, 2006)

Does bolton offer lift access for biking?  I know there are tons of XC trails,  though I have never heard anything about them running lifts durring the summer.    If they do,  I will certainly be checking it out this summer


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 17, 2006)

For downhill, I'm not too into it... I DO THOUGH FOR THOSE THAT LIKE TO BE ON TWO WHEELS AND BIKE DOWNHILL to go to mountain creek or plattekill.

For XC (with lift service), mountain creek again... but why XC with a lift when the point is to get exercise.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 18, 2006)

PowderDeprived said:
			
		

> Does bolton offer lift access for biking?  I know there are tons of XC trails,  though I have never heard anything about them running lifts durring the summer.    If they do,  I will certainly be checking it out this summer




yes, Bolton does.  I mentioned it in a previous post.  

Lift service is only open select weekends thru the summer though, XC is open all summer.  They have excellant DH/freeride trails full of stunts and some highspeed runs, and their XC trails are great too! highly reccomended!!!

http://www.boltonvalley.com/summer/mountainbiking.htm  that link should help!

dave


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 18, 2006)

djspookman said:
			
		

> Killington
> Bolton Valley
> Mount Snow
> Bromont (or at least they used to)
> ...


I've heard Highlands is supposed to be pretty sick. It will definitely be worthy of a trip to Tilton, NH this summer.


----------



## dmc (Mar 19, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Hunter, usually starting around July 1 and ending around end September or Columbus Day in October.



Next season Hunter's going to ramp it up a bit and become more of a DH park..  Last summer they already started building pieces of the course..


----------



## Npage148 (Mar 19, 2006)

West Mountain in Glens Falls NY has had lift service in the past.  Im not too sure what they are up to though, i have not been there in about 4 years.


----------

